# hand pastry blender?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The fixed blade would give a faster blend. The wire one is too wipmy on ice cold butter. I tend not to use them, I will cube the ice cold butter and blend on the mixer with flour until sandy in texture.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Assuming that any of you true chefs even use these (to cut in ie: butter into flour), I see that there are two different kinds. One with wire and one with stiff metal blades. Do you have a preference?

Also, I ran across a wire one with a wooden handle that swivels (as if you were holding the center of a rolling pin). Would this be better or worse? Or is it just personal preference?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I do occasionally use one and it has stiff blades no swivel handle and I use it to avoid cleaning the cuisinart or when I'm without electricity....or when I just feel like I need a stress reliever.....


----------

